# Wiring Issue



## saidada (Jul 24, 2011)

The gist of my problem is that the wiring is screwed up.

I initially thought that I would switch from Dish Network to directTV. The tech came and tried to install the directTV stuff. I say try to because he failed at it. However, in the process he screwed up the Dish network wiring. I then decided that if DirectTV was not right for me for a variety of reasons. Therefore, I am trying to go back to dish network.

I have a SD receiver (DP301) with three ports on the back satellite IN, Cable/TV In, and TV set out. This is a ECHOSTAR receiver as I get some international channels. I have a Dish PLUS with three wires going into a DP34 switch from which one cable comes out and goes to the outdoor cable box.

My questions:
1.) How are the DP34 switch inputs determined (which one is one, two, etc)

2.) We have 5 cable jacks in my house. I originally had a red cable splitter type device with two inputs (VHF/UHF and SAT) both in the cable box and in the house by the receiver. My cable box has one wire coming in for CABLT TV and INTERNET and the other dish network wire. Does it matter if the splitter-type device in the cable box outside is at the beginning before the one cable TV/INTERNET wire is split into three or does it have to be at the jack to the one port where I want satelite.

3.) The Direct TV tech stole one of the two red splitter-type devices. Would this one from amazon be a suitable replacement? [edit can't post links] It is this amazon item: "RCA Antenna Satellite Diplexer Splitter" by Parts Express

Thanks in advance for all the help.

SAI


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

saidada said:


> My questions:
> 1.) How are the DP34 switch inputs determined (which one is one, two, etc)
> 
> 2.) We have 5 cable jacks in my house. I originally had a red cable splitter type device with two inputs (VHF/UHF and SAT) both in the cable box and in the house by the receiver. My cable box has one wire coming in for CABLT TV and INTERNET and the other dish network wire. Does it matter if the splitter-type device in the cable box outside is at the beginning before the one cable TV/INTERNET wire is split into three or does it have to be at the jack to the one port where I want satelite.
> ...


1. It doesn't really matter which order you connect the inputs to the 34SW, when you run a check switch the receiver will figure it out. That being said, conventional Dish setup is 119 on #1, 110 on #2, whatever else on #3 (I'm assuming either 61.5 or 118.7 in your case since you mentioned internationals.).

2. The normal cable splitter must be before the Diplexer. In other words there can be nothing in the line connecting the 2 In/Out ports on the diplexers (straight through barrels/splices being the exception).

Just to make sure you connect it right the line from the 34Sw goes to the Sat input, the line coming from the cable splitter goes to the UHF/VHF input, the In/Out port connects to the line running into the room where everything is hooked up.

Inside, the line coming from outside goes to the In/Out, Sat to the 301, VHF/UHF to your cable equipment.

3. Yes, that appears to be an acceptable replacement part.

However, the fact that you have a 301 receiver means you currently qualify for an "upgrade" to a 311 receiver at no charge to you since the 301's are being phased out. If you call Dish they should setup a workorder to fix this for you, and a Tech can come out and fix everything for you if you want.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

saidada,

If you would PM your account information to me, I can look at your account for the options available to you. You can get a 311 replacement for the 301 but that is normally shipped to you. I'll look at your account after you provide that information to me. Thanks.


----------

